

Verizon warns enterprise cloud users of 48-hour shutdown - mindstab
http://www.computerworld.com/article/2865802/verizon-warns-enterprise-cloud-users-of-48-hour-shutdown.html

======
CHY872
This is truly unbelievable. It immediately puts their uptime to a maximum of
less than 99.5% for a year that's only now a week in.

Certainly, they don't seem to understand their customers.

------
outside1234
They might as well shut it down for 48 days. Or maybe forever.

